

Python: How Guido Indented It - gnosis
http://symbo1ics.com/blog/?p=1091

======
fmw
I actually read this all the way to the end, waiting for a "but it is a great
language anyway" that never came, because I couldn't believe he was serious.
It turned out he was and this article is nothing more than a misinformed and,
more importantly, unsubstantiated, rant. When your argument boils down to
"Python is slow because some GUI apps I tried on Ubuntu were" it is very easy
to make an analogy to people that think Java is slow due to some encounter
they've had with a Java GUI in the 90's.

Pointing at the GIL is old news and calling Guido van Rossum incompetent over
a tweet is just weird. Sure, there is an interesting discussion to be had over
object oriented programming versus functional programming, or what not, but
Python is a fine language for most general purpose applications (and
specifically for web apps). Even now I'm partly moving away from Python (in
favor of Clojure, for now) I'm still very positive about the language.

